# Acoustic



## justin-credible1982

I have been looking a litlle and I was just interested in your opinions of the best acoustic in the $1000 price range.


----------



## weimtrainer

If you're going to buy brand new, my advice would be to spend the $1000 on the "upper-end" of a manufacturer like Yamaha, Takamine, Epiphone, instead of the "lower end" of someone like Martin, Gibson, Taylor, Guild. That said, the "best acoustic" for me could likely be the "worst acoustic" for you. Personal preference plays a huge role. Play as many as you can and make an informed decision that you will be happy with for a long time. Don't forget about EBay and Pawn Shops if you find a particular model you really like.


----------



## Gary

I have a $200 Yamaha that plays, sounds and feels as good as a $1000 Martin. However, every guitar is different and my suggestion is to go the the shop and play everything, BUT, don't saddle yourself into thinking you need a $1000 guitar. You can get a 5-600 dollar Yamaha or Ibanez that will smoke the lower end Martins like weimtrainer say's.


----------



## Fishhog

For a thousand bucks goto Guitar Center and get you a Breedlove Atlas...ALL WOOD NO LAMINATE is the key to a great acoustic sound. 

The Martin's X'series are HPL High Pressure Laminate...stay away! 

Good Luck...


----------



## weimtrainer

My sister has a Breedlove Atlas, nice guitar, but the neck is a little thin for my taste. she has small hands and loves the way it plays. Another example of how much personal preference matters. I have all upper end Taylor's (514, Leo Kottke 12 string) and don't really like the way the lower end Taylor models play. You can get a solid wood instrument in your price range, so I agree with Fishhog about staying away from laminates. Gary's advice is also good, don't convince yourself that you have to spend the whole $1000 on the guitar if you find something you like for less. An extra $1000 or $1500 will make a big difference in the quality, but a couple hundred really won't typically.


----------



## pickn'fish

For $1000 you should be able to buy a solid wood guitar from a reputable maker. Gary, I'm sorry but I owned a Yamaha back in the early 70's. I've owned a Martin since '75 and a Taylor since '88. THERE IS NO COMPARISON. Hearing is believing and we can compare anytime you like. Myself, I'm a Martin man, but there are a lot of nice solid wood hand-crafted guitars out there. Considerations such as fingerpicking should be included...


----------



## justin-credible1982

Appreciate all the opinions guys. I played a lot so far and I think im gonna save a little more cause my face so far is a Taylor 410ce...


----------



## shorty70

www.seagullguitars.com

The best out there...


----------



## weimtrainer

If the 410 you're looking at comes with the Expression System, PLUG IT IN before you buy it. Good friend of mine just returned his after 3 months of trying to get the amplified sound right. Just sayin.


----------



## Gary

pickn'fish said:


> For $1000 you should be able to buy a solid wood guitar from a reputable maker. Gary, I'm sorry but I owned a Yamaha back in the early 70's. I've owned a Martin since '75 and a Taylor since '88. THERE IS NO COMPARISON. Hearing is believing and we can compare anytime you like. Myself, I'm a Martin man, but there are a lot of nice solid wood hand-crafted guitars out there. Considerations such as fingerpicking should be included...


I understand what your saying, but this aint the 70s and 80s. You may be right and we just have differing opinions, But I see no reason to walk into a shop with a $1000 goal when the difference from a 2-300 hundred dollar Yamaha or Ibanaez isn't that much different from a thousand dollar Martin. To the OP he obviously doesn't know the difference from a Martin from that plastic backed piece of junk called an Ovation.

My Yamaha is definitely is not the best ever guitar made, but imo the price differential between it and a $1000-1500 Martin is negligible for someone who has to ask about guitars on the internet. Obviously, they couldn't tell the difference anyway so why spend all that much money anyway?
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/yamaha-fg700s-folk-acoustic-guitar


----------



## Gary

This is recorded on a cheap point and shoot camera so the sound is pretty much off. Plus I'm Rusty as can be. lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/u/7/FO2NrtSby_Q


----------



## weimtrainer

So...this video is supposed to prove that your $200 Yamaha sounds better than someone else's $1000 Martin? Decent rendition of "Heaven's Door", and the sound is "off", as you said, but it proves nothing. I think we're getting away from the point of the thread, which was to give justin-credible some useful advice regarding the purchase of a guitar. Recorded on a "cheap point & shoot camera", neither of my $2500 Taylors would sound much better I suspect, so I don't see the point I guess.


----------



## justin-credible1982

I know what guitars sound good to me. I was just looking for opinions on some guitars I may have overlooked or didn't know about...


----------



## Gary

shorty70 said:


> www.seagullguitars.com
> 
> The best out there...


I had one. An excellent guitar!


----------



## Gary

weimtrainer said:


> So...this video is supposed to prove that your $200 Yamaha sounds better than someone else's $1000 Martin? Decent rendition of "Heaven's Door", and the sound is "off", as you said, but it proves nothing. I think we're getting away from the point of the thread, which was to give justin-credible some useful advice regarding the purchase of a guitar. Recorded on a "cheap point & shoot camera", neither of my $2500 Taylors would sound much better I suspect, so I don't see the point I guess.


I wasn't playing "Heavens Door". I was just picking 3 chords for a sound check after changing strings on my cheap $400 P&S camera. I should of kept the Canon 7D, but it was better than I am. Just like a $2500, or two Taylors would be.

Give us your best G-D-A minor on your best you tube recording on your $2500 Taylor, on a $400 P&S camera and post it up.


----------



## weimtrainer

Don't have a camera. Have a ReverbnNation page with some of my original stuff, all played on my Taylors.

www.reverbnation.com/dmmmusic


----------



## Gary

I see pics and couldn't find any live tunes. Your good though!  I have a buddy that lives in Willis and since your in Magnolia, you may have heard of him? Rick Soulsey?


----------



## weimtrainer

Thanks. The stuff with "Implication" we recorded at Sugarhill Studios in Houston, the rest I recorded at my house. I haven't recorded any "live stuff", don't have a PC camera, but I definitely want to. I have heard a guy named Rick Sousley who I think is from Willis, is that who you mean?


----------



## Gary

weimtrainer said:


> Thanks. The stuff with "Implication" we recorded at Sugarhill Studios in Houston, the rest I recorded at my house. I haven't recorded any "live stuff", don't have a PC camera, but I definitely want to. I have heard a guy named Rick Sousley who I think is from Willis, is that who you mean?


Happy Birthday BTW. :brew:
I met Rick back in 79 picking his guitar at the pool in the apartments we lived in and we soon became friends. He was in a band called Performance Plus which I eventually ended up playing rhythm with for a couple of years and he recently did fairly well. I havent talked to him for a couple of years but I think he wanted out of the bussiness.


----------



## pickn'fish

Gary, this ain't the 70's and 80's? No S***! And, the sound of good acoustic guitars hasn't changed since the 70's and 80's, either... The "price differential" between your $200-$300 Yamaha and a $1000-$1500 Martin is anything but "negligible". More like $700-$1200. And, the difference in sound quality and playability is just as distinct as the difference in price. You get what you pay for, plain and simple. Also, my reference to the dates is an indicator of aged enhancement of a handmade acoustic guitar. "The older the fiddle, the sweeter the music," applies to guitars as well...


----------



## Brandon979

I have a breedlove. Dont remember the model but I love it to death. Best guitar I have ever played. It was around 1200 bucks. Ill look and see what model it is and let you know. Havent picked it up in about 9 months. Now I have a reason to. Haha.


----------



## POC Troutman

i personally really like my taylor, and it's a 310ce. nothing plays like a taylor right out of the box in my own opinion. Pistol58 bought the 310e, and loves his too. very much about personal preference too though. Play as many guitars as you can before you decide to buy. Gibsons seem to be inconsistent in sound. meaning they all are unique to a certain extent (not bad different, just different it seems like)


----------

